# new zenith chips



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$60 bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wtf are these


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting to say the least


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

www.custommotoringinc.com paypaleady


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 585327
> $60 bucks :thumbsup:


What does it say on top _____________ wire wheel ?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

benies wire wheels??


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Benicia?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Benicia?



:dunno:


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

Never heard of it...but thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 585327
> $60 bucks :thumbsup:


For $20 more you can buy some that say Zenith from The Heckler (JD's stuff)

They are $80 on ebay. 



http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281041334078&index=15&nav=SEARCH&nid=31177246736


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 585327
> $60 bucks :thumbsup:


Benicia was the capital of California before Sacramento, maybe they're collectors items. J/K good luck with sale.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :nicoderm:


Q-vole Carnal?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Q-vole Carnal?


que onda aqui nomas checando que hay de nuevo.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$10 BUCKS A SET COLORS GREEN & RED :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 586300
> View attachment 586301
> $10 BUCKS A SET COLORS GREEN & RED :thumbsup:


Does it say Street Wires?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All these logos you offer seem as if they be funky bootleg shat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yall some haters.......too broke to afford it.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Does it say Street Wires?


 Street wires 



lone star said:


> Yall some haters.......too broke to afford it.


 :rofl: you buy four sets I will give one set free


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol @ yall


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nomsayn. ****** be hatin. You should ask 280 dollars for the chips. Cuz they are so rare. .these bitches more rare than the crystal skulls. Broke ****** cant afford. Cost to be the boss, awreddy. Pop trunk ***** what


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 586300
> View attachment 586301
> $10 BUCKS A SET COLORS GREEN & RED :thumbsup:


BLACK ONES TO COME?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wtf are these


lmao this was a pretty good show!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lone star said:


> Nomsayn. ****** be hatin. You should ask 280 dollars for the chips. Cuz they are so rare. .these bitches more rare than the crystal skulls. Broke ****** cant afford. Cost to be the boss, awreddy. Pop trunk ***** what


lolz


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 585327
> $60 bucks :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:rofl: SMH not selling enouph pro hopper stuff now your getting into wire wheel chips? Pro hopper gonna start making wheels? Lol good luck on sales


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank's trying to make money! products sell good. need to place new order on saco, more gears on way :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 587799
> View attachment 587800


 ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Buy black magic. they sale lv series square dumps.... And don't label em Adex.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> BUmping this topic is no good for biz brah. I've LOVED prohopper for years always had the best product and customer service and this is coming from a guy that lives in louisville, wher eI could go right up the stree tto cool cars at any time, thats why I'm saying this. I've raised hell keeping and obtaining my firs tparts I bought from prohopper b/c they;re still so nice and you can hardly find an all chrome delta liek ya'll used to sale. They were either chrome block or chrome solinoid cap, never both.
> 
> But if you're selling benencia chips label em what they are instead of zenith. That makes it look liek you tyrna rip somebody off and I know thats not quite the case brah. Just a matter of gaining and keeping respect for your company.. Thanks for your time! Catch enough hell off the g-force gears... lolz


 Has nothing to do with pro hopper they are chips at a good price do you know were benencia is? Next time I will make sure they say campell and then they will be real right! I don't see harm try to sell product more to come and if I was trying to rip pepole off they would sell at higher price like $300,$400 and so on but just $60 bucks and you say thats a rip off :dunno:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 587799
> View attachment 587800


 ttt


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> All these logos you offer seem as if they be funky *bootleg* shat


Oh the fucking irony


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> *Has nothing to do with pro hopper *they are chips at a good price do you know were benencia is? Next time I will make sure they say campell and then they will be real right! I don't see harm try to sell product more to come and if I was trying to rip pepole off they would sell at higher price like $300,$400 and so on *but just $60 bucks and you say thats a rip off* :dunno:
> View attachment 593776



YES! TTT can't say I didn't try. Same screename means it has EVERYTHING to do with prohopper. Actions speak louder than words. Heres a link, you tell me if its a ripoff.


WHat you're advertising.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20cdc1e363&vxp=mtr

Which is NOT what you're actually selling.

Same price, have the real deal in any color fellas.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/347938-zenith-wire-wheel-chips.html


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> YES! TTT can't say I didn't try. Same screename means it has EVERYTHING to do with prohopper. Actions speak louder than words. Heres a link, you tell me if its a ripoff.
> 
> 
> WHat you're advertising.
> ...


 Make your own thread! If you don't like don't buy simple! good luck on selling your chip's. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wtf are these


These are wheels chips just like any other chips out there just a different name.
Has nothing to be with being broke these are no different than china made wheels that most people are Rollin on.
If ur a baller then ball and go get u the real ones for $150-200 a set if not $60 with do it.
They will be on my 59 rag and H/T and my new 2 door BIg body....


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

lone star said:


> Nomsayn. ****** be hatin. You should ask 280 dollars for the chips. Cuz they are so rare. .these bitches more rare than the crystal skulls. Broke ****** cant afford. Cost to be the boss, awreddy. Pop trunk ***** what


Wait till the Zenith style knock off come out:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Buy black magic. they sale lv series square dumps.... And don't label em Adex.


 You mean LA and they don't work like a square dump, they are delta's style and square dump style. These chip's are just zenith stlye that's all for a good price.






 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:nono:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 587799
> View attachment 587800


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Oh the fucking irony


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 587799
> View attachment 587800


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey homie i sent you money for a set of chips envelope with Virginia address like maybe a month or 3weeks lmk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Sent money order hit me up 5718824109


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Sent money order hit me up 5718824109


 Hey brotha if these wheel chips don't work out for you, I got the real Zenith tri color chips for $60.00 shipped. I have good feedback too  just an fyi


----------



## backyard916 (Apr 25, 2013)

Still have a pair for sale??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Benicia Wire Wheels?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

801wheels has some he posted today on FB,hit him up if you need those Benicias...LOL


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 585327
> $60 bucks :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$795 100 spokes hammer included


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Benecia-S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a4ce638b5&vxp=mtr


----------

